# Trikotfabre ändern



## Niggo0011 (8. September 2007)

Hallo !

Ich bin nue hier, und habe auch nicht das Programm "Photoshop".
Jedoch möchte ich gerne, folgendes Bild (das angehangen ist) ändern. Und zwar ohne alles drumherum zu beeinflussen, die Farbe des Gelben Trikots in das dazu gehangene Blaue Trikot färben.

Würde mich freuen, wenn dies jmd. machen könnte oder mit wenigstens Hilfe geben kann.

Grüße
Nico






PS: Das Neongelb soll genauso aussehen, wie das Oceanblue


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. September 2007)

Hallo.

Am besten arbeitest du hier mit Einstellungsebenen. Prinzipiell funktionieren diese wie Ebenenmasken, d.h. du kannst bestimmen wo die gewählte Einstellung wirken soll. In diesem Fall ist die Einstellungsebene von der Art "Farbton/Sättigung" (Haken "Färben" ist aktiviert). Folgende Werte dürften der gewünschten Farbe recht nahe kommen: Farbton "202", Sättigung "20", Helligkeit "-16".

Viel Spaß beim Probieren.

Grüße

Philip

/edit

Sorry, habe nicht gelesen, dass du Photoshop _nicht_ besitzt.


----------



## Niggo0011 (9. September 2007)

Nein, ich möchte ja nur die Farbe des Trikots ändern! Den hintergrund ganz und gar nicht. der soll so bleiben.... das klappt nicht so wie ich es will..

Und zudem habe ich das PRogramm : "PHOTOSHOOP" nicht


----------



## pamax (9. September 2007)

Niggo0011 hat gesagt.:


> Und zudem habe ich das PRogramm : "PHOTOSHOOP" nicht


Warum postest du es dann hier in der Kategorie Photoshop?
Also wenn du PS nicht hast kann ich dir noch GIMP empfehlen.

mfg pamax


----------



## Niggo0011 (9. September 2007)

ich bekomm diesen kram aber nicht hin.. vllt. hätte man hier wenigstens ein bisschen hilfe ekommen


----------



## pamax (9. September 2007)

Hi,

Zuerst einmal: Bitte halte dich an die Netiquette! Ich habe dir doch ein bisschen Hilfe gegeben! Ich habe gesagt, dass wenn du kein Geld für Photoshop ausgeben willst du GIMP benutzen sollst!

mfg pamax


----------



## digicamclub (9. September 2007)

@nico

Der "Ton macht die Musik"

Die User Pamax und Philip Kurz haben dir versucht zu helfen. Was kommt von dir? Vorhaltungen und komische Sprüche "...vllt. hätte man hier wenigstens ein bisschen hilfe ekommen"

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich dir helfen sollte, aber ich will nicht wie du sein, also habe ich mich dennoch mal daran versucht. 
Wir machen das hier übrigens alle nur zum Freizeitvertreib und Kostenlos und weil wir anderen helfen wollen.
PS: Deine Vorlagen sind allerdings alles andere als gut. Besser bekomme ich es auf die Schnelle nicht hin.


----------



## Niggo0011 (9. September 2007)

digicamclub hat gesagt.:


> @nico
> 
> Der "Ton macht die Musik"
> 
> ...



Sorry, wenn ich so ruppig herüberkam. Ist nicht so gemeint, wie es schon manchmal rüber kommt. 
Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei dir. Leider ist mir dies nie gelungen und wollte nicht so klappen.


----------

